# Endlich !!!!



## Digicat (26. Juni 2006)

Servus Teichfreunde

Jetzt ist mir, dank meiner Gattin die sie erspäht hat, unsere __ Ringelnatter vor die Linse gekrochen.
Sie ist ca. 60cm lang und hat einen Umfang von ca. 1 cm.

     

Makroaufnahme des Kopfes
 

War schon ein aufregend, schöner Moment  .

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Steffen (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

*
hi..









*


----------



## gabi (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

Tolle Aufnahmen, Helmut.

Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele "Meter Film" du dafür verschossen hast. Stativ?


----------



## Haitu (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

Hi Helmut,

das Glück ist mit dem Tüchtigen!


----------



## stu_fishing (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

super bilder..! echt spitze..mir ist gestern beim schnorcheln in der neuen donau ein 1,50 m langer __ wels begegnet..und der film in der uw cam war leer:-(

lg thomas


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

Danke !!!  

@ Gabi:
Das waren diesmal garnicht so viele, ca. 30, mit Stativ und dem 100-400er Objektiv.
Ich hatte mich diesmal besser im Griff  .

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Ulinne (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> War schon ein aufregend, schöner Moment  .



Hast auch tolle Fotos von ihr gemacht. Klasse!

Lieb gegrüßt

Ulrike


----------



## Findling (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

Hallo Helmut,

die Fotos sind echt toll!!!   

Habe die Hoffnung, dass sich bei mir auch irgendwann einmal derart "wilde" Teichbewohner einfinden (Neid), aber meine Anlage ist dafür mit 1 Jahr wohl noch zu neu.

Mach weiter so, ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder....


Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

Hi.

Echt tolle Fotos!!!

Ringelnattern fressen doch eigentlich auch kleine Fische. Bis zu was für einer Größe. 

Hatte auch schon eine, hab sie aber aus Angst um meine Fische gefangen und an einem nahe gelegenem Waldsee ausgesetzt.
Oder brauch ich mir da keine Sorgen machen?



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## StefanS (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

Hallo Helmut,

ich bin soeben erst auf den Thread gestossen. Grosses Kompliment, insbesonder zu der Nahaufnahme des Reptilienkopfes.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## n/a (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

Moin,ich hatte auch mal das Glück das eine __ Ringelnatter meinen Teich den Sommer über als Heimat betrachtete.Ist aber genauso schnell verschwunden wie sie auch gekommen war.Der Froschbestand hat aber arg gelitten!!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

Servus Jens

Erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum !!!!

Leider konnte ich so eine Situation noch nicht beobachten, aber vielleicht ergibt es sich auch einmal noch in dieser Saison.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich !!!!*

Hallo Jens,

auch von mir: Willkommen on Board!

Das ist ja mal ein heftiges Foto! 
Der arme Froggi. Aber das ist eben Natur... fressen und gefressen werden :?


----------

